# Ankona suv17 interior



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

Could always add sea dek. I had it in my beavertail and it was easy on the feet. There is probably a higher cost associated with it but it will make it look better. They offer a lot of different color choices as well. I hear cast a way customs does good work.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, looked into that already, pricing was REDICULOUS!!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I was looking at drideck for my 17--used it on my BC and loved it --- nixed it because of GA. mud-
it would be my pick down there


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> I'm loving my Ankona, but not liking the interior floor with the blue/white paint splatter.  How would I go about redoing that?  Can I paint over it with a white, texture of some kind?
> 
> Any help appreciated!



depends on what you want...that splatter finish looks terrible,and it looks cheap too...

me,i would sand it out,prime it in duratec surfacer,and awlgrip it - but that's me...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Why duratec surfacer and not 545?


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Why duratec surfacer and not 545?


the duratec is a high build product,it's a little easier to work with,and i've got 3 cases on the shelf - i use this product alot...


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Kreepa, how much does that stuff run? Sounds like a plan to me. I agree the splatter looks very cheap and it's yellowing badly!


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Kreepa, how much does that stuff run?   Sounds like a plan to me.  I agree the splatter looks very cheap and it's yellowing badly!



i have a shop - notsure what it retails for -i think around $60 for duratec surfacer
awlgrip's around $300 - gal of product and needed kicker...


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Where's your shop?


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

shop's located in new jersey


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> Yeah, looked into that already, pricing was REDICULOUS!!



What about HydroTurf?


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

I emailed hydro turf x2 and never got a response.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

What about KiwiGrip? Iv'e heard good things about it. It's really easy to work with. Allot of guys use it over at Bateau.

http://www.kiwigrip.com/

http://www.jamestowndistributors.co...id=56089&engine=adwords!6456&keyword=kiwigrip

http://boatbuildercentral.com/products.php?cat=62&gclid=CIPNv6fW0bECFROd7Qod20kAJA


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> What about KiwiGrip? Iv'e heard good things about it. It's really easy to work with. Allot of guys use it over at Bateau.
> 
> http://www.kiwigrip.com/
> 
> ...



F that. If that stuff is anything like my SUV's Non-skid.. I'll be scrubbing the floor for months... Cleaning the deck of my boat is a PITA.

You can order HydroTurf in large quantities. It sounds like a pretty good idea. I think I can get a very small discount on it being that Im a member of another forum.. I know GatorTrax uses it on their boats. Also you can get foam to put underneath it for real comfortable feel.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Used hydro turf for years on a lot of things. It's very durable and have never had any issues so far. Good color selection and pricing.. Sea dek does feel better on the feet though...


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Dave, about how much does it cost? I know it's a lot cheaper than the other brand 
You have the "splash paint" on your suv too?


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Im not sure I'll have to look.

Yeah, mine is blue but doesnt have that much. There is some discoloration in a few spots though.

I'd personally get something with black and white so it would match my hatches and interior perfectly. My patter would be cut groove with the lines going bow to stern so water would drain easily..


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Mine has really turned color badly. Very yellow now and i'm strict about cleaning. I'm tempted to bleach it and see what happens.

Let me know what you do with yours.


----------



## suvtillerdriver (May 26, 2014)

Any updates on what worked best? Pictures?


----------

